# Hughes SD40DVR



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I guess the Hughes SD-DVR40 is not compatible with Western Digitals Caviar Blue Series drives.

Had a random restart problem after replacing the original drive with the Caviar Blue. Replaced the Caviar with a DB35 Seagate drive last week. Imaged off the Caviar drive and no problems at all.

No random restarts!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sdaniel105 said:


> Well I guess the Hughes SD-DVR40 is not compatible with Western Digitals Caviar Blue Series drives.
> 
> Had a random restart problem after replacing the original drive with the Caviar Blue. Replaced the Caviar with a DB35 Seagate drive last week. Imaged off the Caviar drive and no problems at all.
> 
> No random restarts!


That doesn't sound like the typical problem people are having with the Caviar Blue; have you seen this thread?

The problem I've seen with the Caviar Blue (in Series1 units) is that the unit won't boot up at all. Have you ruled out the possibility that its just a bad drive by running diagnostics on it?

As far as I know, the WD Caviar Blue does work fine in Series2 TiVo units like yours...

Lou


----------



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

After I pulled it out I ran Spinrite on the WD drive and it checked out just fine. I do have an update though to my last posting.

It has started doing the random restart again with the Seagate drive, but not as nearly as much.

I used WinMFS to do the copy. Anyone have any problems using it? Everything transferred just fine and it expanded the drive hust fine, just this random restart issue.

Sean


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sdaniel105 said:


> After I pulled it out I ran Spinrite on the WD drive and it checked out just fine. I do have an update though to my last posting.
> 
> It has started doing the random restart again with the Seagate drive, but not as nearly as much.
> 
> ...


Try running the manufacturer's diagnostics available on the Seagate site (there should be link in here, and be sure to run the basic and advanced tests for good measure...

Lou


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

A WD 500Gb "blue" is working just fine on my SD-DVR40


----------



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

What did you use to copy the drive? I used WinMfs with external USP 2.0 adapters.

Sean


----------



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

It was the power supply in the unit. It finally bit the bullet. I got another unit from someone and swapped out the PS. All is good.


----------

